
When does peer review make no damn sense - fmstephe
http://andrewgelman.com/2016/02/01/peer-review-make-no-damn-sense/
======
fmstephe
I enjoyed this article, but one thing jumped out at me. He said that he hadn't
redone the analysis behind the blog post he cited. Even though the data and
analysis was made explicitly available.

This seems like it would be a good thing to do habitually. I appreciate that
data if often not available for checking. But in this case it feels like it
would have really strengthened the process.

